# Combining threads



## muchstuff

@Vlad , how would you feel about gathering up all of the threads about The Real Real and putting them into sub forum under "Shopping"? After speaking with yet another TPFer this morning about an issue she's having with TRR, we discussed the best place for her to post so the rest of the community was kept informed. Currently, if someone wants advice they have to search multiple threads to see if their particular issue has been discussed (I found 8 or 9 threads with just a cursory search). It would be so much more convenient if all of the info was in one easy to find place.
Perhaps the same could be done for other online sellers, Fashionphile immediately comes to mind. Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad , how would you feel about gathering up all of the threads about The Real Real and putting them into sub forum under "Shopping"? After speaking with yet another TPFer this morning about an issue she's having with TRR, we discussed the best place for her to post so the rest of the community was kept informed. Currently, if someone wants advice they have to search multiple threads to see if their particular issue has been discussed (I found 8 or 9 threads with just a cursory search). It would be so much more convenient if all of the info was in one easy to find place.
> Perhaps the same could be done for other online sellers, Fashionphile immediately comes to mind. Thanks.


I feel the same. Especially about the 30+ Fashionphile threads. Just make one thread for selling to Fashionphile and one thread for buying from Fashionphile. Got a question about Fashionphile? do a search within the thread. Ugh. They’re all such a mess ten threads asking the same damn question.


----------



## Swanky

I merge threads very often, I know FOR SURE I've merged merged many FP threads lol
I can look/search these topics to see if we should merge more.


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> I merge threads very often, I know FOR SURE I've merged merged many FP threads lol
> I can look/search these topics to see if we should merge more.


I think that there would only end up being more. But if we actually had a sub forum with a header don’t you think it would help?


----------



## Swanky

muchstuff said:


> I think that there would only end up being more. But if we actually had a sub forum with a header don’t you think it would help?


I'm not sure I understand


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> I'm not sure I understand


If we had a sub forum under the Shopping Resources section entitled “THE REAL REAL” , the same as we have for various brands under Premier or Contemporary Designers. It would give people a clear direction as to where they should post their questions/comments regarding TRR.


----------



## Swanky

I can't imagine we need a forum specifically for TRR?  I thought you were saying there's too many duplicate threads, can we merge them ?


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> I can't imagine we need a forum specifically for TRR?  I thought you were saying there's too many duplicate threads, can we merge them ?


Whatever works for you, I think a dedicated thread would be a good thing as there's a lot of chat about TRR. If there are  a lot of threads about a specific designer at some point they get a dedicated thread, I don't see why this would be any different?


----------



## Swanky

Threads and forums are different, that's why I'm confused 
Merging similar threads is what we do when we see it's needed, you said making a forum.  I agreed that merging like threads can be done, but didn't agree that each store needs it's own forum.


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> Threads and forums are different, that's why I'm confused
> Merging similar threads is what we do when we see it's needed, you said making a forum.  I agreed that merging like threads can be done, but didn't agree that each store needs it's own forum.


I woudn't say each store, that wouldn't be necessary, but two stand out in my mind as having a lot of chat about issues, those being TRR and FP. If merging is the way you prefer to go, can we at least change the title of the thread you merge into to be a general "questions/comments about The Real Real'" or something like that?  Right now many of the threads have titles that deal with the OP's specific issue. So if it doesn't fit I cans see a member starting yet one more thread for their issue.


----------



## caannie

I see that the thread "What are your Experiences with Fashionphile"  has been moved from the eBay Forum where it's been for many years to the General Shopping Forum, which is fine. But I noticed the title of the thread has changed to "Buying From Fashionphile" when really it was about general experiences with Fashionphile including selling to them. This is an inaccurate title and could end up being confusing to people who've never read it before, especially being 360 pages long.


----------



## caannie

I see that the thread "What are your Experiences with Fashionphile" has been moved from the eBay Forum where it's been for many years to the General Shopping Forum, which is fine. But I noticed the title of the thread has changed to "Buying From Fashionphile" when really it was about general experiences with Fashionphile including selling to them. This is an inaccurate title and could end up being confusing to people who've never read it before, especially being 360 pages long. @Swanky

It was also probably the most popular thread in the eBay Forum.


----------



## Swanky

I’m sorry, it’s literally impossible to please everyone unfortunately


----------



## caannie

Swanky said:


> I’m sorry, it’s literally impossible to please everyone unfortunately


I know, and I'm really sorry to complain about it. It's impossible to make everyone happy. Maybe you could just change the title of it back to Experiences with Fashionphile so at least we know that's the original thread. Thanks


----------



## Swanky

I can but it seemed most logical to have separate buying from/selling to threads.
The reason that thread was named that is because the original post is specific about purchasing from. 

“Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay. I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy. But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!”


----------



## caannie

Swanky said:


> I can but it seemed most logical to have separate buying from/selling to threads.
> The reason that thread was named that is because the original post is specific about purchasing from.
> 
> “Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay. I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy. But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!”


That's true it originally started out as a buying thread. Of course over the years it's become an everything Fashionphile  thread including selling, and items being lost that were sent for consignment, and poor offers, etc. I didn't know there was a separate selling to Fashionphile thread.


----------



## Swanky

Like most companies there’s lots of various threads, over the years I’ve/we’ve tried to always merge similar or duplicates, so eventually there was a large thread about purchasing from them, one for selling to/getting quotes, etc… I’d merge them together from various forums all into a master thread in General Shopping as a home base.
There’s still lots of duplicates but most are very old and not clogging up the forum.

I tried to help!


----------

